# Trade Deadline



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Who do you think will still be here by the deadline?

In my opinion KVH will be gone, he has an expiring contract and makes bad decisions during crunch time.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

IMHO I think we will stand pat simply because what we have is working right now.....now this could obviously change if the right deal comes along


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

KVH will be back.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Could easily go either way, but I'm mostly expecting Cuban to hold onto KVH until the end of the year. I think he wants that contract to expire and pull $15mil (or whatever it is) off the books.

Now, if he could convince the Celtics to trade Paul Pierce for KVH (works for Celts to get cap room to sign a couple others, works for us because this team + PP = championship) but I seriously doubt Ainge would ever do that. I can dream though, can't I?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

you never know though boston is in the rebuilding mode having 15 mill off the books would help them plus PP is already 27 or 28 now? by the time boston would be a good playoff team he would be too old


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

If we really could get PP for KVH I would cry tears of joy, take a picture of it and post it on this site


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Could easily go either way, but I'm mostly expecting Cuban to hold onto KVH until the end of the year. I think he wants that contract to expire and pull $15mil (or whatever it is) off the books.
> 
> Now, if he could convince the Celtics to trade Paul Pierce for KVH (works for Celts to get cap room to sign a couple others, works for us because this team + PP = championship) but I seriously doubt Ainge would ever do that. I can dream though, can't I?


PP for J-How, and KVH


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> PP for J-How, and KVH


We wouldn't do that, but I never really understood why we would be so reluctant to part with Daniels...what are we expecting out of him in the future?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce for J-How


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

ugh no how bout Pierce + Blount for KVH + Daniels + PPod/DJ + Pick


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Seed said:


> ugh no how bout Pierce + Blount for KVH + Daniels + PPod/DJ + Pick


See heres the thing Pierce is a better player than Howard. If we are to make a trade with the Mavs, Howard has to come along, or harris, KVH+MD= No Pierce


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

The only problem Mavs won't give him up and thats understandable


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

If Boston is serious about moving Pierce, I'd go after him at the deadline. I'd offer up a combination of Daniels, KVH, Podkolzine, Marshall, Powell, and picks. Howard and Harris are off-limits. I'd do something like this:

KVH, Daniels, future #1 pick for Pierce and a 2nd rounder this year. Then go with a line-up like this:

Terry
Pierce
Howard
Dirk
Dampier

And have Harris, Stackhouse, Griffin, and Diop off the bench. Don't know if Boston would go for it, but thats what I'd offer.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

Chaos said:


> If Boston is serious about moving Pierce, I'd go after him at the deadline. I'd offer up a combination of Daniels, KVH, Podkolzine, Marshall, Powell, and picks. Howard and Harris are off-limits. I'd do something like this:
> 
> KVH, Daniels, future #1 pick for Pierce and a 2nd rounder this year. Then go with a line-up like this:
> 
> ...


Boston would never do that trade. They are getting screwed in this trade. Boston is going to want more than that. The #1 pick is probably going to be a low first round pick if they did that trade making it even less likely to happen.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

pup2plywif said:


> Boston would never do that trade. They are getting screwed in this trade. Boston is going to want more than that. The #1 pick is probably going to be a low first round pick if they did that trade making it even less likely to happen.


Howard was a late first round pick, for what its worth


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

pup2plywif said:


> Boston would never do that trade. They are getting screwed in this trade. Boston is going to want more than that. The #1 pick is probably going to be a low first round pick if they did that trade making it even less likely to happen.


He's right. Celtics wouldn't even consider any trade with the Mavericks not involving Howard or Harris.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

what would be the point though doesn't boston already have enough guards that are young? I would think that they would want to go for a free agent and more flexibility in the future

If not Boston how bout Sacramento their in rebuilding mode if we somehow get Brad Miller(29 yrs old about to be 30) that would be good.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Seed said:


> If not Boston how bout Sacramento their in rebuilding mode if we somehow get Brad Miller(29 yrs old about to be 30) that would be good.


I'll pass on Brad Miller. He's a good player but not what we need. He'd just be another massive defensive hole in the middle when he's in the game and we definitely don't need that.

What we need most at this point is somebody to play some perimeter defense. J-Ho is supposed to be that guy, but to be honest I've been pretty disappointed with his defensive efforts lately. I'm at a point right now where I'd consider giving him up to get Pierce (and I would've never done that a couple months ago).


----------

